# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Calcul d'une date plus un jour

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Calcul d'une date plus un jour

Calcul d'une date plus un jour.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

